# Extending Visitors Visa



## beachglass

Hi!

I'm coming to Cairo soon to visit my son. The sites I've been to say one can obtain a 1 month visitor's visa but with good reason(s) can get that extended to 3 months but don't give examples of what those reasons may be. Can anyone help me with this?

Thanks,
Beachglass


----------



## hurghadapat

beachglass said:


> Hi!
> 
> I'm coming to Cairo soon to visit my son. The sites I've been to say one can obtain a 1 month visitor's visa but with good reason(s) can get that extended to 3 months but don't give examples of what those reasons may be. Can anyone help me with this?
> 
> Thanks,
> Beachglass


When you fill the form in to extend visa just say it's for tourism....i lived there for years and used to extend mine for one year at a time....but if you don't extend and overstay all they do at the airportwhen you leave is fine you


----------



## beachglass

hurghadapat said:


> When you fill the form in to extend visa just say it's for tourism....i lived there for years and used to extend mine for one year at a time....but if you don't extend and overstay all they do at the airportwhen you leave is fine you



Excellent! Thank you. The person I asked who is there was freaking out about having to show zillions of dollars in a bank account and/or dragging one's Aunt Mabel with her iron lung along in order to extend . I had a feeling it wouldn't be as bad as all that but I'm completely ignorant about Egyptian rules.

Thanks again (breathes sigh of relief)

Beachglass


----------



## hurghadapat

beachglass said:


> Excellent! Thank you. The person I asked who is there was freaking out about having to show zillions of dollars in a bank account and/or dragging one's Aunt Mabel with her iron lung along in order to extend . I had a feeling it wouldn't be as bad as all that but I'm completely ignorant about Egyptian rules.
> 
> Thanks again (breathes sigh of relief)
> 
> Beachglass


and when you go to extend it make sure you have duplicate copies of last page of passport (the one with your photo on) and also duplicates of your entry visa and two passport photos.....take a picnic as you will be in for a long wait....nothing done quickly in Egypt.....requirements may have changed recently but no doubt someone on here will be quick to tell you.


----------



## Widget

hurghadapat said:


> and when you go to extend it make sure you have duplicate copies of last page of passport (the one with your photo on) and also duplicates of your entry visa and two passport photos.....take a picnic as you will be in for a long wait....nothing done quickly in Egypt.....requirements may have changed recently but no doubt someone on here will be quick to tell you.


Trying to remember, but when I renewed mine in May I _don't think_ I was required to give any passport photos, but definitely needed the copies of passport photo page and entry visa. Having said that it's always worth taking some photos along, just in case, the rules can change on a daily basis!


----------



## beachglass

Yes, I will take all possible documents, even holiday snaps . I too have found one can *never* be 'over prepared' when asking for something from a government.


----------



## Beatle

Widget said:


> Trying to remember, but when I renewed mine in May I _don't think_ I was required to give any passport photos, but definitely needed the copies of passport photo page and entry visa. Having said that it's always worth taking some photos along, just in case, the rules can change on a daily basis!


They use to ask for photos when you renew in Cairo.


----------



## hhaddad

Beatle said:


> They use to ask for photos when you renew in Cairo.


I renewed mine yesterday ( COPY OF PASSPORT FIRST PAGE & VISA + PASSPORT SIZE PHOTO +11.10 L.E) and a two hour wait.Also instead of 6 months as it was before 25 January it's limited to 3 months but still renewable.


----------



## hurghadapat

hhaddad said:


> I renewed mine yesterday ( COPY OF PASSPORT FIRST PAGE & VISA + PASSPORT SIZE PHOTO +11.10 L.E) and a two hour wait.Also instead of 6 months as it was before 25 January it's limited to 3 months but still renewable.


Surely that should be copy of last page of passport.....or at least it always was when i renewed over many years.


----------



## mlb4861

beachglass said:


> Excellent! Thank you. The person I asked who is there was freaking out about having to show zillions of dollars in a bank account and/or dragging one's Aunt Mabel with her iron lung along in order to extend . I had a feeling it wouldn't be as bad as all that but I'm completely ignorant about Egyptian rules.
> 
> Thanks again (breathes sigh of relief)
> 
> Beachglass


Yes it's easy in Egypt, moreso than in the Gulf. However, the Mogama buildling is somewhat of a maze  But all in all, it's a nice cultural experience.


----------



## gerhardme1954

Mnnn, be very careful...things are rapidly changing...the laxed visitor visa thing is about to become something of the past...If you are applying for the first time in your country of residence by all means ask for three months, (especially if you reside in a 1st world country) and you are likely to get it. Extending it again, and again, may work for a while longer for US, UK, EUROzone, Aussie, Canadian and New Zealand citizens (primarily 1st world countries), but even this will soon become much tougher. If you are from developing or 3rd world countries, forget it, you are going home soon.


----------



## knife edge

I read on another forum that some people are arbitrarily having visa renewals refused. People who have been here for years! No reason, just offered 3 months nonrenewable.
Anyone know of this? Is there some place to ask for clarification? Don't think it is related to work permits, or even work.
scary.


----------



## MaidenScotland

knife edge said:


> I read on another forum that some people are arbitrarily having visa renewals refused. People who have been here for years! No reason, just offered 3 months nonrenewable.
> Anyone know of this? Is there some place to ask for clarification? Don't think it is related to work permits, or even work.
> scary.


You're in Egypt nothing can be clarified and even if it was tomorrow could be different


----------



## knife edge

Since the rev, I've heard of eastern Europeans, sub Saharans, getting refused here and there, but I heard last week of a German guy [been here yonks] reduced to panic attack in the Mogamma after being refused extension, final, no appeal. [As well as English].What the hell is that about? Is it maybe that government employees [left to their own devices] maybe just have a beef with big bad arrogant foreigners 'coming over here causing trouble'?
Best advice I've had is prove by bank statements that you have reliable income, or funds, and don't work, Unless you have a very sound work permit, for approved job.
Would welcome reports of anyone renewing in the near future.


----------



## MaidenScotland

knife edge said:


> Since the rev, I've heard of eastern Europeans, sub Saharans, getting refused here and there, but I heard last week of a German guy [been here yonks] reduced to panic attack in the Mogamma after being refused extension, final, no appeal. [As well as English].What the hell is that about? Is it maybe that government employees maybe just have a beef with big bad arrogant foreigners 'coming over here causing trouble'?
> Best advice I've had is prove by bank statements that you have reliable income, or funds, and don't work, Unless you have a very sound work permit, for approved job.
> Would welcome reports of anyone renewing in the near future.


Even before the revolution nothing was written in stone and as the country is still in turmoil nothing should be taken as fact, someone telling you that they have had a work visa doesn't mean that anyone else will be issued with one. Visitors visas.. Must admit I never extended mine I just paid the overstay fine when I left the country


----------



## gerhardme1954

No, the civil servants at Mogamma are following orders. The minister made a decree that they MUST apply the immigration laws exactly, and they are doing that. If you have been here "yonks" and not earning any revenue from an Egyptian source you still need a residential visa, even if not a work permit. This visa is limited, (not enforced until now), and, if you want a permanent residential visa, you need to apply for one. To qualify for a permanent residential visa, like in many other countries (Malaysia jumps to mind with their "silver hair visa") you need to have a required amount of money (in an Egyptian bank), have bought a residence, and are considered to be a retiree (you are not carrying out any business activity). A substantial investment is also required, in Egypt (Government bonds etc) to qualify for this visa.


----------



## Julianne

*Hi, are you still resident in Egypt and if so, would it be okay to ask some questions*

I lived in Egypt on the main land and moved back to the UK just over 2 years ago but am yearning to move back to Egypt (Sinai) again. This time I want to ship my house contents with me as I intend to live full time as a pensioner with a regualr income from my present UK employer. On the papers for importing stuff if looks like I have to have a residency visa to import my stuff, but, I know from previous experience, that one is not necessary for actually living there. I intend to rent, initially, if not long term so am trying to see if I can still bring my stuff with the residency visa - can you help?


----------



## MaidenScotland

Julianne said:


> I lived in Egypt on the main land and moved back to the UK just over 2 years ago but am yearning to move back to Egypt (Sinai) again. This time I want to ship my house contents with me as I intend to live full time as a pensioner with a regualr income from my present UK employer. On the papers for importing stuff if looks like I have to have a residency visa to import my stuff, but, I know from previous experience, that one is not necessary for actually living there. I intend to rent, initially, if not long term so am trying to see if I can still bring my stuff with the residency visa - can you help?


your previous experience is from two years ago... things have changed dramatically, if it says you need residency then you need it..


----------



## gerhardme1954

the previous experience no longer counts after the revolution. The Egyptians are now applying the visa rules. You need the residency visa. Apply for it, describing exactly your intentions. They may/should approve it. Dont think foreigners can buy property in the Sinai...only on the mainland.


----------



## aykalam

beachglass said:


> Hi!
> 
> I'm coming to Cairo soon to visit my son. The sites I've been to say one can obtain a 1 month visitor's visa but with good reason(s) can get that extended to 3 months but don't give examples of what those reasons may be. Can anyone help me with this?
> 
> Thanks,
> Beachglass


The short answer is nobody knows, not even the government:

“Right now, we are in a process of investigating and looking into all possibilities and hopefully soon we will know exactly what is going to happen and we will publicize this to all travelers to the country,”

More here:

Egypt cracking down on visas to foreigners - Bikya Masr


----------



## aykalam

*Update*

expats being pushed out by new visa policy lane:

Egypt's long-term tourists may be forced to leave


----------



## Helen Ellis

*Residents visa*



Julianne said:


> I lived in Egypt on the main land and moved back to the UK just over 2 years ago but am yearning to move back to Egypt (Sinai) again. This time I want to ship my house contents with me as I intend to live full time as a pensioner with a regualr income from my present UK employer. On the papers for importing stuff if looks like I have to have a residency visa to import my stuff, but, I know from previous experience, that one is not necessary for actually living there. I intend to rent, initially, if not long term so am trying to see if I can still bring my stuff with the residency visa - can you help?


As I understand it, if you're renting here and the contract(obtained from council office) is stamped at the council offices, you can apply for a residents visa.
Got this from a FB friend this week, hope this helps.


----------



## monika_szym

hhaddad said:


> I renewed mine yesterday ( COPY OF PASSPORT FIRST PAGE & VISA + PASSPORT SIZE PHOTO +11.10 L.E) and a two hour wait.Also instead of 6 months as it was before 25 January it's limited to 3 months but still renewable.


Hello, do you know if there's a limited extensions number on the tourist visas or one can keep on renewing the tourist visa till at least 1 year???

thanks
Mon


----------



## monika_szym

MaidenScotland said:


> Even before the revolution nothing was written in stone and as the country is still in turmoil nothing should be taken as fact, someone telling you that they have had a work visa doesn't mean that anyone else will be issued with one. Visitors visas.. Must admit I never extended mine I just paid the overstay fine when I left the country


Hey, how long did you overstay without going to Mugamma? Is there a limit??

Thx & best rgds,
Mon


----------



## Helen Ellis

monika_szym said:


> Hey, how long did you overstay without going to Mugamma? Is there a limit??
> 
> Thx & best rgds,
> Mon


I know people who have overstayed by a year or more, there was no problem on leaving or finally renewing visa, but they were all British and this was before 25th Jan.


----------



## monika_szym

Helen Ellis said:


> I know people who have overstayed by a year or more, there was no problem on leaving or finally renewing visa, but they were all British and this was before 25th Jan.


Thank you for your reply. Yea, I think overstaying for a year before 25th Jan wasn't a big deal, now I dont think it'd go that smoothly. My husband's American and he's always been getting extensions without any problems, the only difference is that now the extensions are shorter (the same with me). I just wanna know, what happens in case we would overstay. You said your friends overstayed for a year, we're not planning to do that, maximum 2 months. 

Thank you a lot again, it really helped me

Rgds,
Mon


----------



## hhaddad

monika_szym said:


> Thank you for your reply. Yea, I think overstaying for a year before 25th Jan wasn't a big deal, now I dont think it'd go that smoothly. My husband's American and he's always been getting extensions without any problems, the only difference is that now the extensions are shorter (the same with me). I just wanna know, what happens in case we would overstay. You said your friends overstayed for a year, we're not planning to do that, maximum 2 months.
> 
> Thank you a lot again, it really helped me
> 
> Rgds,
> Mon


If things haven't changed if your over 60 there's no problem if under 60 you pay a fine ( I think it,s 150 l.e.)


----------



## gerhardme1954

I want to warn everybody that the tourist visa is going to be applied stricter, and stricter as the days go by. 6 months will become 3, extended for another 3, then stop. The idea that it is still easy to get a tourist visa ad finum did apply to first world passports, but that is no longer the case. There is immense political pressure now on the interim Government, and that will become more emphatic once the elections are over. Visa extentions have already been refused, and rejections will become the order of the day fairly soon. If you need to be in Egypt, get a residence visa, if you do not have what it takes to get one, consider carefully, especially if you intent making financial commitments in Egypt, because doing that on a tourist visa is no longer safe.


----------



## monika_szym

gerhardme1954 said:


> I want to warn everybody that the tourist visa is going to be applied stricter, and stricter as the days go by. 6 months will become 3, extended for another 3, then stop. The idea that it is still easy to get a tourist visa ad finum did apply to first world passports, but that is no longer the case. There is immense political pressure now on the interim Government, and that will become more emphatic once the elections are over. Visa extentions have already been refused, and rejections will become the order of the day fairly soon. If you need to be in Egypt, get a residence visa, if you do not have what it takes to get one, consider carefully, especially if you intent making financial commitments in Egypt, because doing that on a tourist visa is no longer safe.


Hello, is it official? Since when is it going to be enforced? My husband, American, got extension after the revolution (in April I think) for 4 months. So you're saying there can be only two tourist visa extensions in total before they reject you? (3+3 months)

Also, do you know what happens when they reject the visa, is there a note in the passport??

Rgds, 
Mon


----------



## gerhardme1954

monika, I cannot confirm that as official. Nothing in Egypt can be confirmed as official. The warning is based on what I hear on the ground, and that could, or could not change tomorrow. Tourist visa's (for 1st world countries, and especially Americans were renewed without a second thought, until just before the revolution). You need to understand the average Egyptian, in the streets, feelings on that. It is these young men and woman who kick started this revolution, and there is tremdous pressure on the interim government to do things properly, and one of them is that tourist visa's are used for what the word says, tourism. What I can tell you is that luck now plays a good part in the application. You get to a window where the person is serious about the instructions that did come from the Interior ministry, and if you cannot prove your tourist status, no visa. At another window the feeling may not be the same, and the instruction is ignored. Overall however, the situation is not the same, as before the revolution, and I suspect that the complete and utter abuse over the last 20 years of the tourism visa will be dealt with, but, of cause, in Egypt there is always an exception to every single rule, and even when things are dealt with, it happens over time.


----------



## monika_szym

gerhardme1954 said:


> monika, I cannot confirm that as official. Nothing in Egypt can be confirmed as official. The warning is based on what I hear on the ground, and that could, or could not change tomorrow. Tourist visa's (for 1st world countries, and especially Americans were renewed without a second thought, until just before the revolution). You need to understand the average Egyptian, in the streets, feelings on that. It is these young men and woman who kick started this revolution, and there is tremdous pressure on the interim government to do things properly, and one of them is that tourist visa's are used for what the word says, tourism. What I can tell you is that luck now plays a good part in the application. You get to a window where the person is serious about the instructions that did come from the Interior ministry, and if you cannot prove your tourist status, no visa. At another window the feeling may not be the same, and the instruction is ignored. Overall however, the situation is not the same, as before the revolution, and I suspect that the complete and utter abuse over the last 20 years of the tourism visa will be dealt with, but, of cause, in Egypt there is always an exception to every single rule, and even when things are dealt with, it happens over time.


Thank you for your reply, I totally agree.

Regards,
Mon


----------

